# Thomas the Train knitting pattern



## NewfieSmile (Mar 16, 2013)

I am looking for a knitting pattern for a child with Thomas the Train on it


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Have you tried ebay?
They usually have lots of them


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

have you googled it? "Thomas the Train". Ravelry has a few items. Are you looking for clothing pattern, toys?
I am sure you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

PM me your email address and I will send one to you


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a graph that I downloaded for free years ago. I made a crocheted afghan for my grandson with Thomas on it. It turned out beautiful. Not sure if you could knit the pattern into an afghan but anything is possible. If interested let me know I will try to scan it and send it to you in a PM


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I found the sweater at Ravelry but couldn't find the pattern. Good Luck


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I will try to put out the graph for you.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I have crocheted an afghan with this chart and it came out great. I bordered it with single crochet for several rows. I suppose you could use it for knitting.


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

wyntergayle said:


> I would love to have this pattern! My grandson is now 20 and still takes out his Thomas to play with when we have kids over - will not part with his trains - Santa brought his first Thomas when he was only 6 months old! Nor his Thomas books and videos!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Here is the pattern I have I hope this pdf works.


----------



## wyntergayle (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks - just wish I had this 20 years ago when I knit his Christmas stocking - made my own chart with the help of a friend.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

NewfieSmile said:


> I am looking for a knitting pattern for a child with Thomas the Train on it


I have the pattern for both Thomas the tank train and also a couple of jumper patterns. If you private message me with your email address i will send you a copy


----------



## NewfieSmile (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes I have. I would like patterns to knit or crochet. I found one that had everything I'm looking for but the seller don't ship to Canada


----------



## NewfieSmile (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks so much!! My email address is [email protected]

I REALLY appreciate you doing this!!!

Elaine


----------



## NewfieSmile (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks so much!! My email is [email protected]

Thanks again
Elaine


----------



## NewfieSmile (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks!! That would be great!

[email protected]

Greatly appreciate this!
Elaine


----------



## NewfieSmile (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the graph. Would you mind emailing me the graph. I don't think I can print from here

[email protected]

Thanks
Elaine


----------



## NewfieSmile (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks so much!

[email protected]

Greatly appreciate this
Elaine


----------



## lynbow (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you so so much you are a star, graph is perfect just what I was looking for.Lynne.


----------



## deedee53 (Jun 24, 2013)

Do you still have the pattern of Thomas the Train. If you do could you e-mail me at [email protected] I know a little boy right now who could us a little cheering up right now.


----------



## deedee53 (Jun 24, 2013)

Do you have a copy of the Thomas pattern still. My grand son is having a rough time right now and could use some cheering up. If you do please email it to me at [email protected]

Thank
Debra


----------



## deedee53 (Jun 24, 2013)

Do you still have the Thomas the Train pattern I have been looking for one for my grandson who is going through a rough time right now and need to help him through a rough patch. If you have one that would be great. My email address is [email protected]

Thanks 
Debra


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, I have emailed the pattern to you, but it cam back undeliverable to my email. Yarnstars


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I will try it again.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Not a good ideas to publish your e-mail for the world too read! Send pm instead


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

You are right, I guess the person did not know about the private message system.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I just found and downloaded the Thomas graph! Thank you, I am going to make my grandson (8months) a Thomas sweater!


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

NewfieSmile said:


> I am looking for a knitting pattern for a child with Thomas the Train on it


I have 4 patterns one with the toy on. I have also sent you a PM with my email address should you like a copy


----------



## Johanne63 (Feb 15, 2014)

I too am looking for the pattern. Thanks Johanne


----------



## Johanne63 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks sooooo much. Johanne


----------



## shanzer (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,
I am new to KP and would love the Thomas the Train pattern. My email is [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

Shanzer, The graph is on the 1st page of this post


----------



## Raggy-Maggy (Nov 3, 2015)

brenda1946 said:


> I have the pattern for both Thomas the tank train and also a couple of jumper patterns. If you private message me with your email address i will send you a copy


Hi I was wondering if you still have a copy of your Thomas the train sweater pattern. My email is margaret_gillis @hotmail.com. I have a new grandson and his Dad loves Thomas. Thank you very much


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Raggy-Maggy said:


> Hi I was wondering if you still have a copy of your Thomas the train sweater pattern. My email is margaret_gillis @hotmail.com. I have a new grandson and his Dad loves Thomas. Thank you very much


I will send you copies of all the Thomas patterns that i have in separate emails


----------



## Raggy-Maggy (Nov 3, 2015)

brenda1946 said:


> I have the pattern for both Thomas the tank train and also a couple of jumper patterns. If you private message me with your email address i will send you a copy


Hi from Canada. I would love to get this pattern. My email is margaret_gillis @hotmail .com. Thank you for your help


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Please remove your email address.
It's not safe, as the forum is open to everyone.

You simply slick on "Edit", which is below your post for 1 hour. After that, you need to ask Admin to remove it for you


----------



## Raggy-Maggy (Nov 3, 2015)

thanks for the imfo


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Remove your e mail address this is an open site you need to send a private e mail to the person


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=6883


----------

